# Why I street race.



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I thought about it, and it was actually a chat with the missus that led me to this realization.

Basically, the wife says that although she's happy with the sex life, I'm only the 3rd man she's ever had in her life, so she is never 100% sure if she's getting maximum performance - simply from lack of comparison. I've slept with a significantly larger number of women (although I think it's more or less on par with the average American, maybe a smidge more), so I know my wife is plenty good enough for a lifetime.

However, my Skyline is the fastest, best handling, most powerful car I've ever owned. I've had rides and short test drives in most significant sports cars, but that doesn't really tell you much - when you're driving someone else's car on the streets in traffic, you really don't find out what the car can do.

Nor do dynos say anything at all. Disregarding arguments over different dynos, wheel versus crank hp, blah blah, holding a dyno sheet while standing next to your car, idling and moving at zero mph, is basically the same as saying "yeah, I can shag a woman to this particular level, because I've masturbated and those were the results". All well and good, but not real life.

So where does my car stand? I could go through and own 20 different sports cars and know how they feel, but in the end, it's essentially just masturbation again. You have a sense of how the car feels - by itself. And of course, owning certain cars, like a Maserati MC12, is simply cost-prohibitive.

So the way to know, for SURE, how the car is performing, is to actually go out and "give it a shag". I actually thought my turbos weren't making enough power and that they were dying. But my last go with a 996 Turbo racing in full anger, I realized that my car is in very good shape, and is more than quick enough. I hope to have a repeat run with both current Lamborghinis, an F430, and in particular, a go with a Carrera GT again, this summer.

I've reported my results (to much slander) in the past, so I needn't go bragging about it. I just know why I do it - it's measuring myself up against certain cars, and then I can rest, knowing what my car can do. Just need the notches on the belt as it were.

And it has got to be on the street, or something similar. If you're on the track, you're on such controlled surfaces that it's simply not comparable. We drive street cars. I've seen the BMW Sauber F1 car on the streets of Seoul, and sure it's faster than anything, but it's meaningless - it's a track car. Sports cars are built and homologated for the street. Only 'Ring times seem to be able to reasonably imply a car's performance on the street. I don't run wild like I used to; I don't go cruising "for action" although the late nights in my neighborhood echo with the roar of mid-engined sports cars. I suppose I'm nearly ready to "settle down".

But just like a man who wants just a couple last experiences before he fully commits to one woman in marriage forever, I've got a couple notches I need to tick off yet, to be raced in full anger. And the adrenaline is ten times more powerful a kick than a huge bowl of crystal meth, and I know what both feel like (street racing may be risking life and limb, but you can run on closed-access roads as did the Midnight Club in Japan, and there is a guaranteed destruction of health and life quality with drugs, starting immediately mere hours from use - no such crash from adrenaline).

That's why I street race.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

You could always try practicing 'safe sex' at the circuit...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

am I the only one that considers a "wrapped" shag (w/condom) one that doesn't count?


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

:chuckle::chuckle: dude! are'nt you supposed to be working on your car....surely this is to much for a sunday afternoon!:chuckle:

But l get your meaning.

Street racing we have all done once or twice in our time and by far it gives you best adrenaline kick ever.

See what you mean also on the dyno, what you get on the dyno may not pan out as quick as you thought on the road.

All l can say is if you've invested/estimated and proven on the road that you kicked the ass off a f430, 996, etc etc, all the power to you.

I think that end result is a goal of many on this forum including me and as the long the germans and the italians will be forever improving there cars for that extra sec advantage round the nur-burg ring, l will always own a gtr and trying to better/beat the previous record.... so no, l dont think l will be putting my driving gloves down indefinatly... and l dont think you will either.... regardless of what the other half says!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Take it to the tracks - straight up 10 lap race, that's where I'd say a real test would be for you.


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

interesting but a bit too much info LOL


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Lol made my weekend reading that:chuckle:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

The thing about that is without video or pics the shag is just a story at the pub anyone could tell. If I shagged Jessica Alba and posted a vid, or posted a 7.xxs time slip - many males here would have at least a small degree of :bowdown1: going on. For good reason, I might add 

In terms of the stories of races with supercars, I definitely enjoy them - but they ultimately are for the amusing story telling as opposed to "OMGsofaaarrssst" because the reality of it is the supercar guys could be some rich guy who is used to being chauffering and could be in 6th gear of his F430 (because thats the high speed gear!!!) racing you from 100kph and wondering why his car isn't keeping up, mildly amused and playing cat and mouse or any manner of things.

I beat an young guy who had a 993 Carrera several years ago with my old Honda Prelude when I was also young fella, true story - guy waved me down and was sincerely shocked and asked me wtf was done to it. I'm still not quite sure what he did wrong, and he was sincerly shocked that he had been beaten by a fairly standard Honda... but I know one thing for 100% sure, my car was NOT a Porsche beater no matter how you looked at it. I am however content that going by my drag efforts so far I could probably show a pair of tail lights to a Ferrari F355 on a good day


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Trev said:


> Take it to the tracks - straight up 10 lap race, that's where I'd say a real test would be for you.


I'd love to, but there isn't a single Lamborghini driver that would track their car, that I know of.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> I'd love to, but there isn't a single Lamborghini driver that would track their car, that I know of.


Lambo's are not the only fast cars that can go on tracks.....


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

Trev said:


> Lambo's are not the only fast cars that can go on tracks.....


Yes, in fact I think they're not all that fast on tracks....only the newer Gallardos seem to do well.

Not speaking out of any experience of course :lamer:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> I'd love to, but there isn't a single Lamborghini driver that would track their car, that I know of.



You should book a track day in a car against an experianced track driver in the same car and see how you fair up


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

On the track day thing I can sort of see what the point is about these being road cars. If you really want a quick track then get something purpose built.

A road-car is never going to be as good on a track as a proper track car (all things being equal). A car that is fast on the track may well be rubbish on the road...

I should add that I'm not sure I like the idea of street racing. But I don;t live in Korea so I guess I'm safe!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

stealth said:


> You should book a track day in a car against an experianced track driver in the same car and see how you fair up


the whole point is that tracks and streets are DIFFERENT, and also that its a comparison of different cars.

Ever drive through traffic at 120mph? And live? Not something to brag about, or advisable, but it takes more than luck to pull that off.

Ok, now go on about how street driving skills or being fast on the streets is dangerous/pointless/not real driving unless you're in Nomex with track marshalls, etc....:blahblah:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> Ever drive through traffic at 120mph? And live? Not something to brag about, or advisable, but it takes more than luck to pull that off.
> 
> :




Were you neglected as a child ?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

stealth said:


> Were you neglected as a child ?


no, I am an extremist. I've also rock climbed (up to 5.10a) without a rope, and used to ski off cliffs. Motorsport is just the next level.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> Ever drive through traffic at 120mph? And live? Not something to brag about, or advisable, but it takes more than luck to pull that off.


YouTube - Best drive in a touring car race ever???? <-- the driving there is at the complete opposite end of the cool scale to what you just described


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> no, I am an extremist.


No, your just full of s***.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Trev said:


> No, your just full of s***.


No, I am not. These things happen. People do them. Maybe not in your prissy cossetted world, but in a different world, different people, and a lot of fast cars. Sorry to bring out your bitter side, you are a guy I respect, but I guess a little too blinkered, hence you think I am full of it.

Your belief or disbelief does not stop my car from running, nor does it change the way that I drive, nor can it will out of existence the cars I race. So think whatever you want; it does not change the reality of what happens, period.

I think we've been down this road before. I'll have to record more video then. Or more simply, I drive in the real world, not on a Playstation or Xbox.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

:GrowUp:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I think we've had enough of me and everything else. Mods, lock this thread please.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Some of the people on this forum crack me up - what a bunch of **** tards

Kismet, don't listen to the nobs - their only blinkered experiences seem to be of this shithole of a country where you can't enjoy your car without being ass-raped by police


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> I think we've had enough of me and everything else.


I've only had enough of EVERY thread you post on bigging up just how brilliant you are!

Seriously, blowing your own trumpet all the time is not cool, it's quite sad.

And who uses Playstations? Can you not see my avatar?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

mifn21 said:


> Some of the people on this forum crack me up - what a bunch of **** tards
> 
> Kismet, don't listen to the nobs - their only blinkered experiences seem to be of this shithole of a country where you can't enjoy your car without being ass-raped by police




Wonderd how long it would be untill you ass kissed on a Kismet thread again .Sorry I agree with Trev ,heard it all before blah ,blah blah .Boring


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> I think we've had enough of me and everything else. please.


About the only decent thing you have said .


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> the whole point is that tracks and streets are DIFFERENT, and also that its a comparison of different cars.
> 
> Ever drive through traffic at 120mph? And live? Not something to brag about, or advisable, but it takes more than luck to pull that off.
> 
> Ok, now go on about how street driving skills or being fast on the streets is dangerous/pointless/not real driving unless you're in Nomex with track marshalls, etc....:blahblah:


Kismet,

don't mean to put a downer on things, but you have a child don't you?

Now how would your wife feel if you died street racing? lets say she accepts it as a side effect of your character. moves on.

however, how would YOU feel if your child was left without a mother becasue her car gets hit by a street racer doing 120mph in traffic?


it's never about how good YOU are, its about how the world around you is affected.

mook


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

stealth said:


> Wonderd how long it would be untill you ass kissed on a Kismet thread again .Sorry I agree with Trev ,heard it all before blah ,blah blah .Boring


How long before you're not only kissing Trevs arse, but felching it too?


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

kismetcapitan said:


> No, I am not. These things happen. People do them. Maybe not in your prissy cossetted world, but in a different world, different people, and a lot of fast cars. Sorry to bring out your bitter side, you are a guy I respect, but I guess a little too blinkered, hence you think I am full of it.
> 
> Your belief or disbelief does not stop my car from running, nor does it change the way that I drive, nor can it will out of existence the cars I race. So think whatever you want; it does not change the reality of what happens, period.
> 
> I think we've been down this road before. I'll have to record more video then. Or more simply, I drive in the real world, not on a Playstation or Xbox.



with the cars we own, everyone loves to give it some on the road 
but there are limits man 

im 19 ****ing years old and even i have more respect for other roadusers than to think about "dodging traffic at 120mph" 
its only a matter of time untill probablity catches you up and kill yourself/someone else 

your not vin diesel, this isnt fast and the furious


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

:chuckle: this threads funny, i tell you what tho, if was just pottering along in my car and had someone with that attitude ALMOST hit me, id chalk it up to good luck, if they did hit me, and i wasnt dead, and he wasnt dead, my legs and arms best be broken cause if not id make sure to finish the job he set out to do and kill him. 

Having a little fun here and there is fine, but dodging traffic is no way to boost your ego.

Horrible to say but, you guys who think what he does is fine, im waiting for the day you run over some small kid or kill some little kid in a car cause you were driving like a fool, id like to see you come here and brag that shit.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I didn't see anywhere in the thread where he mentions dodging traffic at 120mph

The threads I've seen were about racing late at night - no young kid should be out at 1am, especially on a highway etc

Kismet if you're doing this in rush hour etc, then I have to change my opinion :chuckle:


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

mifn21 said:


> I didn't see anywhere in the thread where he mentions dodging traffic at 120mph
> 
> The threads I've seen were about racing late at night - no young kid should be out at 1am, especially on a highway etc
> 
> Kismet if you're doing this in rush hour etc, then I have to change my opinion :chuckle:





kismetcapitan said:


> Ever drive through traffic at 120mph? And live? Not something to brag about, or advisable, but it takes more than luck to pull that off.
> 
> Ok, now go on about how street driving skills or being fast on the streets is dangerous/pointless/not real driving unless you're in Nomex with track marshalls, etc....:blahblah:



there you go brownose


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

mifn21 said:


> How long before you're not only kissing Trevs arse, but felching it too?




Find yer own quot's or at least try and be original .


and as for street racing being ok at 1am because kids should not be out on the road ,hardly the point is it .Personaly I dont care what he does or pretends to do to sound big on the net ,it just comes over as childish drivel .

"Look at me ,great at rock climbing ,guitar , driving" whatever 

You find in life the people that really are good at things tend not to brag about it .


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

Personally, go for it. what ever makes you happy, and i love reading your posts!
Things are different out of the UK, some people don't realize this.

But in comment of


> I'd love to, but there isn't a single Lamborghini driver that would track their car, that I know of.


I had my first track experience yesterday, and there was a 07 Gallardo next to me in the line up and also on the track with me.....


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

things are different in different parts of the world granted 

and i know racing is jus part of the culture in some places like dubai where they race out in the sticks all day long with no one to hurt but themselves, this is fair enough its no different to racing track 


but what isnt different about the uk and korea is that if you hit a car at 120mph 
chances are everyone involved is going to be dead


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

jamo said:


> there you go brownose


Not brownosing - I'm just tired of ignorants who have never even been to Korea slating him all the time. I also maintain that a lot of his posts have been more informative and/or entertaining than most of the drivel some of the others on this thread consistently post

I will agree that swerving through traffic at 120mph is a bit silly and if anything should soley be saved for when on the bike - chances are then you'll only kill yourself :chuckle:

I'm willing to bet if you hit a car at 70-80mph (legal limit in a lot of European countries) then fatality is also quite likely

Stealth, I may not be original but then neither is your drivel

Actually the people who are best at things in life tend to act like they are too. I will agree with you on one thing though, Kismet needs to start posting videos up goddamit! Its not like he's proper bigged himself or his skills up either, he just enjoys caning his car. Its not like the thread titles go "I absolutely destroyed a Lambo/Carrera GT/etc" is it?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

stealth said:


> Find yer own quot's or at least try and be original .
> 
> 
> and as for street racing being ok at 1am because kids should not be out on the road ,hardly the point is it .Personaly I dont care what he does or pretends to do to sound big on the net ,it just comes over as childish drivel .
> ...


makes sense, except apparently you've never spent time around really good musicians or world-class climbers!! At conservatory, the massive egos that every one carried around was astonishing. I mean, some of my classmates would say things that essentially equated to "yes, I have more talent than God Himself" - things so outlandishly egotistical that you'd never expect to hear except in jest....yet these people were dead serious.

And I used to spend summers in Yosemite Valley. Rock climbers are a gossipy, prissy lot. There's even a slang term for what climbers do after they get off a climb: "spray". You head to the bar, and like a firehose, "spray" and go on and on about how rad your climb was, how bad-ass it was, how you nearly died five hundred times, etc. Every professional swings by Yosemite at some point in the climbing season. Europeans spray the worst, but actually, come to think of it, the Brits that would come through were quite decorous.

Free-soloing 5.10a - ok, that's a bit of bragging there, in the fact that any climb without a rope regardless of difficulty results in death if you make a single mistake. 5.10a is moderately hard, but most serious amateur climbers can climb that level in their sleep.

Video? Trev got my goat - I went out cruising tonight with a camcorder. It's a tuesday night, so the pickings were slim, but I finally found an SLR Roadster and had two gos - post in another thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> Trev got my goat - I went out cruising tonight with a camcorder. It's a tuesday night, so the pickings were slim, but I finally found an SLR Roadster and had two gos - post in another thread :thumbsup:


If me disagreeing with you on a public car fourm got you that upset that you went out, drove like a ****, whilst filming yourself, then I'm glad your not on U.K roads.

I bet you wear a cape when your on your sad little "races" - you ******* Hero 


I'm frankly shocked and saddened that your behavior is tolerated by the Mod's here - Street racing is something to be strongly frowned upon, it's made 10X worse when your filming it and acting like a bigheaded cockbag.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

eeap, I really pissed you off. Sorry 

I don't wear a cape, but I do have my special Spiderman super underwear that I wear before heading out to flog the GT-R, does that count?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> eeap, I really pissed you off. Sorry


See your other thread - I'm only p****d because you brag about these things, infact ALL things, seriously, I don't wanna see anyone DEAD uke:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> makes sense, except apparently you've never spent time around really good musicians or world-class climbers!! At conservatory, the massive egos that every one carried around was astonishing. I mean, some of my classmates would say things that essentially equated to "yes, I have more talent than God Himself" - things so outlandishly egotistical that you'd never expect to hear except in jest....yet these people were dead serious.
> 
> And I used to spend summers in Yosemite Valley. Rock climbers are a gossipy, prissy lot. There's even a slang term for what climbers do after they get off a climb: "spray". You head to the bar, and like a firehose, "spray" and go on and on about how rad your climb was, how bad-ass it was, how you nearly died five hundred times, etc. Every professional swings by Yosemite at some point in the climbing season. Europeans spray the worst, but actually, come to think of it, the Brits that would come through were quite decorous.
> 
> ...




I suround myself with great Musicians every week when my band gets together thanks .

Seriously you sound like you need to be told how great you are all the time ,I find that quite unnerving,you're posts over the last day or so are God damn strange to say the least .I think you should see a shrink fella .


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

mifn21 said:


> Not brownosing - I'm just tired of ignorants who have never even been to Korea slating him all the time. I also maintain that a lot of his posts have been more informative and/or entertaining than most of the drivel some of the others on this thread consistently post
> 
> I will agree that swerving through traffic at 120mph is a bit silly and if anything should soley be saved for when on the bike - chances are then you'll only kill yourself :chuckle:
> 
> ...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

[/QUOTE]

I will not watch your mental vid kismet you probably get a kick everytime someone watches it[/QUOTE]



Think its been deleted now anyway-probably best.


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

id like to watch it!where is it kismet??

I quite enjoy flicking through youtube at times watching quality street racing clips..i also enjoy street racing myself wheather driving in my car or out with budys..i regularly go out with my budy in hes tuned g13b swift gti late at night for a blast at times looking for starlet turbos and vtec civics etc...but ALWAYS late at night when its safe..NEVER ever in traffic..

With the gtr street racing is alot more serious..5 to 6 times more power,different level of speeds,braking distance etc..I never go out looking for something to race but if something half decent does come along ya im always up for it..HOWEVER only if its safe,late,v.little cars on the road, and no chance of risking anybodys lives,my own or my cars..iv been driving like this since i started driving,iv never crashed,never caused a crash and iv only got 4 points on my licence..(which i got driving vans)

So to summarise my attitude..Big thumbs for street racing(Its Unreal i love it)But and a serious BUT..only at the right place and the right time..

No adrenaline rush/proving "my car is faster than yours"is worth it if theres a chance of risking other peoples lives my own or my cars


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Have you ever taken it on a race track, Kismet? I'm sure you must have explained why do you don't somewhere, as I can't understand why you'd have such a weapon and clearly the desire to thrash the crap out of it and not do it in the environment its made for! 

Seriously, I can't see how you'd not love it if you haven't already tried it and it may open up a new appreciation for what you have.


----------



## qikz (Jan 12, 2009)

No one is mentioning the poor frustrated wife! The very fact that she is wondering if she is being satisfied or not amazes me, although with the self focus of the poster........(rock climbing...... rock ape..... whatever) it comes as no surprise that he is blissfully unaware of her state of satisfaction or otherwise. I'll bet he comes first, confusing the act of sex with a time attack series!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nobby666 said:


> you sir are an idiot you and people like you are the reason kismet play his selfish and irisponsable game of russian roulette on the road .
> Just because kismet is in another country dosn't make it ok
> I will not watch your mental vid kismet you probably get a kick everytime someone watches it, you should be ashamed espcially if you have a family.You should be banned for promoting street racing.


Your username says it all.... 
People like me are the reason he races his car on the road?? Did you actually think that through before typing or was it just an inane random thought? I think the real reason is something called "adrenaline", maybe you should ask your doctor for some if your body is unable to produce it for some reason 

For all you know the roads over there might be like Spanish or Italian motorways (ie not the shite we have to drive on here), you telling me you've never "had a play" with another fast car at 4 or 5am?! 

Theres a difference between a traffic light grand prix in a school/residential area, and an empty freeway.

I bet the majority of people on here know of at least one road they like to spank their cars on when theres noone about - and if a tasty supercar happened to be there at the time I'm sure many would want to see how their car fares. 

Complete and utter hypocrisy if you ask me


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

mifn21 said:


> Theres a difference between a traffic light grand prix in a school/residential area, and an empty freeway.
> 
> Complete and utter hypocrisy if you ask me


I'm sure plenty of people here have had moments where they have a little indulge - we tend to be curious. Most people here probably have partners/wives, but while they shouldn't if they see a hot chick or whatever probably can't help noticing but would presumeably draw the line at anything beyond having a quick perv at the most. Same goes for opening it up in a quiet place where no one else is around.

Kismet mentioned going out prowling for a race and darting at high speed through traffic etc, which more akin to inviting a chick you met at the pub over for a quick shag while your wife is at hospital keeping your sick child company.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

throwing insults at my wife or my marriage is below low. She's quite fine, thank you.

If you think my video clip is "mental", well, that's fairly laughable. It was pretty mild IMHO - just giving the car fully welly in clear space against an SLR Roadster. I guess then the point of owning a GT-R is to tune it, then dyno it, then never drive it at WOT? Right.

Fair play to say that you don't like street racing - Trev and I have had a very good chat and it has given me new perspectives and plenty to think about. Don't ****ing bring my wife into this.

And some noob poster's comments? Don't even bother replying.

Stealth, I know we've had the guitar/band debate before. There are great musicians with great personalities, and then there is the elite - and it is those lot that are intolerable. Unless your band is all made up of Juilliard or Royal College of Music alumni?

I think we got into that argument over guitars, and you felt I was being a braggart about being some kind of know-it-all about the things. Really, head over to a serious guitar forum - I'm just average. EVERYONE there knows how to wire up pickups, spend endless hours debating woods, and posts up pictures of their living rooms packed in with 30 guitars. I've got ten - I guess that makes me a show-off here but not worthy of note among the guitar enthusiast crowd.

Just need a little perspective there, mate. I have a million interests; sorry if bringing them up makes me a "show-off". Jack of all trades, master of NONE.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> Fair play to say that you don't like street racing - Trev and I have had a very good chat and it has given me new perspectives and plenty to think about. Don't ****ing bring my wife into this.


Please don't confuse my comment as any actual reference to your wife, sorry about that if it was easily taken that way. Looking at other peoples comments it was actually a pretty badly timed analogy about what I feel is being naughty and being out of control if you know what I mean?


----------



## qikz (Jan 12, 2009)

You brought your wife into this with your intro. if my recollections are correct. I simply observe and find it amusing. Street racing is amusing actually, as ultimately there is nothing proven, nothing gained (bit like drugs). Get into Karting (if you can't afford a real race car) and develop some real driving talents which an audience can laugh at! Loosers street race under the cover of darkness and in some obscure places, but at the end of the day their skills aren't for public display so that their talent remains a mystery and their stories abound. Try some serious racing and grow beyond your small budget and dangerous thrills. Clearly you have a lot to learn.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

While I'm sure everyone 'opens up' their car from time to time that is a world apart from the sort of antics you describe. Lets be clear here..I like a bit of adrenaline as much as the next guy..I snowboard, skydive occasionally, fly aeroplanes, have rallied competitively, scuba dive and a few other things so I can hardly be accused of being boring.

HOWEVER, racing on the street is one thing you would NEVER catch me doing. I have seen, first hand, the results of 'getting it wrong' (my mates dad was a traffic cop and he took us to see the contents of the police compound. Still sticks in my memory today). I can see street racing as one of these 'I'll be okay' and 'It'll be fine' kind of things. Clearly the folks that indulge in such stupidity cannot see just how close they are to having a serious shunt. Its not just the driver and their car that but other folks that may get caught up in it all.
I am prepping my GTR for track driving as I think that is the best way to test it/myself. Yes, you can still lose you life at a circuit but the odds of NOT doing so are WAY better than going for it on the street. Lets picture the scene...you and say a 911TT are 'racing' on the street and YOU end up rolling the GTR and are trapped....would you like to bet that the 911TT driver is going to call the emergency services or is he going to hightail it out of there and deny he was ever there?????????? There is NO WAY I would leave that to chance. A circuit has at least some medical personnel on hand for quick response. Does your favourite stretch of road have an ambulance/fire truck standing by when your 'racing'?????.....probably not.

This may be distasteful to some but I sincerely hope that if you take yourself out whilst doing this there is no collateral damage. I'm sure your family would be gutted but you would probably be remembered by most as a dumbass street racer who got killed and then be forgotten the next day. 

So can you seriously sit there and tell me its all worth it???? If you CAN then you, sir, are a fool and deserve all that comes your way.

TT


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

i think if your living in the uk its alot easier to say that street racing is stupid,careless..only idiots do it etc...

Come to Ireland and live here for a few months..i think it might change your attitude to it..in the uk there is proper facilities to enjoy your high power gtrs..top class tracks,dragstrips,airfields etc

In Ireland we have fields!We got one half decent track..ONE!:bawling:Mondello of course...( far from top class btw)which is a 3 hour drive for me and when trackdays do come along(rarly) half the country are there to have a go..:bawling:

I havnt got much choice living in ireland but to go out on the little good roads we have and have a blast when its safe..i dont think theres much wrong with that..if i cant do that i may aswell sell the skyline and buy a nice sensible 1.2l corsa or something equally suicidaluke:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

creedonsr20det said:


> I havnt got much choice living in ireland but to go out on the little good roads we have and have a blast when its safe..i dont think theres much wrong with that.


Yes mate but there is a world of difference between a blast and having a full on street race which the OP is talking about.
Its a pity that Ireland has so few places to track your car. Maybe theres a business venture there waiting for someone to pick up the gauntlet. From what you say, Irelands crying out for someone to build another circuit.

TT


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

ya its a disaster..hence i suppose why rallying is so popular here..

Iv dreamed about building a track(proper track)in Cork!iv even looked at possible sites which there are a lot of..with good potiential too.However until i win the euro millions or something similar its going to be put on hold

I know for sure that there is a huge market out there for a track...once built im sure the payback period wouldnt take long..i personally would be there every weekend!Any irish billionair entrepreneurs out there reading??!!hint hint:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

ok, ok I'm coming clean. I'm full of shit. I've never raced before except in my fantasies. My car is slow and stock anyways, and I can't shift without getting huge amounts of lag in each gear, and I'm too scared to push the pedal down all the way anyways.

So, I'm a big fat liar, street racing doesn't happen, and I'm not a part of it, never have, and never could be. Can we lock this thread now??


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> ok, ok I'm coming clean. I'm full of shit. I've never raced before except in my fantasies. My car is slow and stock anyways, and I can't shift without getting huge amounts of lag in each gear, and I'm too scared to push the pedal down all the way anyways.
> 
> So, I'm a big fat liar, street racing doesn't happen, and I'm not a part of it, never have, and never could be. Can we lock this thread now??


No point in backtracking now mate. Unless you actually see where I and others with my POV are coming from your never going to change. I truly hope you, and anyone you race never end up in a ball of flame somewhere but TBH, I can see that day coming.

TT


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey kismetcapitan

I read the hole thread and i must say, that my minds are splittet into two. On one side i think street racing is a great thrill and it sets a huge amount of adrenaline free on the other side it scares me. I saw a lot people ending up in a wall or something.
But i think it's not ok to hate kismetcapitan for do this. Every extreme "sports" is dangerous and mostly the not involved peoples get hurt. Thats the bad thing!
Many peoples on this board watched movies from smokey nagata or ghostrider. Or movies like "get a way in stockholm" "hashiriya" or "midnight blast" are very popular. But what is the difference to the street cation from kismetcapitain? Nothing! Smokey or Ghostrider are famous guys, but is the thing better what they do? No No NO
And what about gumball? 

When you are against street racing (what is ok) then you shoudn't watch movies with this content!!!!

be fair. I think it great that kismetcapitain speek about the races.


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> you would probably be remembered by most as a dumbass street racer who got killed and then be forgotten the next day.
> 
> TT


this is a fair shout actually, every other day on the front of the newspapers up here there's another car crash and it almost always involves 2-5 teenagers or very early 20's going too fast around country roads and all end up mixed up in the metal of the car and i must admit, every single time ive sat and thought to myself "a few less knobheads that drive to fast for there own good to worry about".

Neil


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you never answered my question Kismet?

mook


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Exactly Neil. I seem to remember the Ballater to Banchory road being a favourite with the idiot fraternity.


Joker69 - no one (well, not I) HATES Toby. Just dont agree with what he's doing here. Also a bit surprised that he feels he's immune from any harm, especially with his wife and kid at home.

TT


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

"Tho that have not sinned, shall cast the first stone"

I dont doubt that toby is a little extreme.....dodgeing traffic at high speed is a no no!

And l can also see that he should not advertise on public forum because we have users of an impressional age.

I think different circumstances for different countries.

Driving like that is not appropiate in the u.k. what with the very recent stint of joy riders we had... and high insurance premiums was a result.

But tobys circumstances must be different, his place of residence must have the roads to do this.

just an opinion.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/93711-carrera-gt-murcielago-thou.html

looks pretty built up to me

mook


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

LOCK THIS THREAD .... - Before it gets ugly (to some extent has already occurred)!!

On a serious note I agree with a few people posting on this thread agreeing and disagreeeing with street racing.

I agree with Nozza with the fact that we should by no means drive like that *in the UK *especially, as there are too many careless drivers on the road, and more often than not the area is too built up.

I do feel though, from many of Kismet's posts(which I do enjoy reading) that Korea as with many other places including the UK have areas which are quiet and thus a bit of red light racing (beating the guy off the line at traffic lights) seems less problematic and less dangerous (except for the drivers)

I myself enjoy the odd quick drag off the lights, a good thrill. However I do not feel the need to exceed the speed limit, whether there is traffic or not. 

I do think (just my opinion - don't take offence to it) that you do have a family with a young child - I guess I really don't have to say more in that sense, surely being less of a thrill seeker is a given when you have a family?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

conditions are quite different for the most part. Mostly it's the VERY wide boulevards and nonexistent police enforcement (the roundup of street racers last month was from an internet site where people posted videos and results of matchups of nearly every exotic sports car imaginable - if I spoke and wrote Korean I'd have been arrested as well - yet all those people walked away with minor fines and insurance is unaffected by speeding tickets - only actual accidents can make your rates go up, by Korean law).

A lot of thought here though. And not sure why I feel like taking risks, although to be honest, they are smaller than I might make them out to be (ok, I'm a show-off). 100mph between stoplights sounds like madness, but with dead clear roads and the braking power of these cars, the risk is objectively less than it sounds.

Anyways, what is common in the East (Seoul, Dubai), is socially unacceptable to even talk about in the UK.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> you never answered my question Kismet?
> 
> mook


well, it'd be a shame wouldn't it? Although they'd cash out pretty big on insurance and property transfer - but no substitute for losing a father.

Fact is though, people die in car accidents daily, and their families are just as affected. I **AM** increasing risk, but frankly, unless you are really trying to hit something, or are in a non-supercar trying to do supercar things, or do not know the limits of your car (I never even get close to those limits unless I'm the ONLY car within miles), the increased risk is less than what one would believe.

I know rock climbers who left behind wives and children, dead after 1000 foot falls or buried in the Himalaya under meters of snow. They carry some fault for willingly doing something that carries the risk of death. Yet my college friend lost her dad on one of the planes on 9/11 - was he at fault for boarding a plane? Don't think so? Natasha Richardson left behind her husband and family by willingly engaging in an activity that carries a risk of death and furthermore irresponsibly failed to wear head protection(on a bunny slope). The line is drawn somewhere, but is ultimately subjective.

Even Russian roulette carries an 83% chance of survival. Plenty of ways to die, and the worst are the ones where you aren't at the steering wheel of your own destiny, like a 747 falling out of the sky. I feel that's the worst way to die.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Kismet, don't be another statistic mate, *is missing out on the best years of your sons and wife's lives as impotant as saying you beat some LP640 or 966?* I'm sorry to say but I agree with most other, you may be a good street racer but it only takes the weakest link to break the chain. People on here may seem like they're attacking you and having a go at you, but really mate they just wanna see you live to a ripe old age, and care about you and your family.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Dynamix said:


> Kismet, don't be another statistic mate, *is mssing out on the best years of your sons and wife's lives as impotant as saying you beat some LP640 or 966?* I'm sorry to say but I agree with most other, you may be a good street racer but it only takes the weakest link to break the chain.


that's what I've been thinking all today. Leaving behind one life to start another is what it amounts to. We all have to evolve to different circumstances.

Plus, something that I've never thought of before. I might measure the risks rationally, but who's to say that the guy in the Carrera GT knows how to handle that thing at the limit? Or if a 911 Turbo decides to turn on its owner and take me out (all 911s bite you at least once) at exactly the wrong moment? Or if the Enzo driver is 16 years old and racing his dad's car? (happened in Florida, fortunately no deaths)

I admit to some hubris in that I carefully judge MY personal risks and manage them to my comfort level, but it never occurred to me that the other guy in the exotic may not know how to drive and could be a complete underaged punter. Thanks for helping me realize that, seriously.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It's a tired subject.

Toby, and a few others, like a bit of street racing. The majority do not.

The major objection is always safety, not just of yourself but of others around you. The consequences of an accident while street racing can be truly catastrophic for innocent parties. It is a selfish pursuit.

The comparison to the "sanitised" and "unexiting" arena of the race circuit does not wash. I was completely knackered yesterday after a weekend of repeatedly coming down from adrenalin highs on Nurburgring and Spa. Of course, the dangers are still there, but everyone has chosen and agreed to take the risk.

The climbing analogy doesn't wash either. When you go climbing, the risk is apparent and families are aware of it. When you go out street racing, do you grab your car keys, kiss your baby on the forehead and tell your wife you may never come home? Of course not. That job is left to the Policeman who has to knock on your door.

Russian Roulette? That deffo don't wash. That's something you do to yourself. Shooting someone else in the head is murder, my friend.

This forum has lost members to accidents. They are fondly remembered. As has been said, a street racer would be disregarded and only remembered as a selfish idiot who left an innocent, grieving, family.


----------



## Mendoza (Mar 28, 2007)

My only input here is and will be the third parties potentially being affected by street racing, whatever country and whether it's 120 mph or 40 mph.

Regardless of roads being deserted, the faster you travel, the less time you have to observe, make a decision and react.

That applies to the car entering the street from a junction who can't see a fast approaching car and then has no time to react and avoid impact, as well as to the street racer who can't react in time to the same vehicle entering from the junction.

With extreme sports you're taking responsbility for your own actions and the consequences, in street racing - too many unknowns come into play. It only takes one rogue pedestrian or car to enter a deserted street, that causes devastation.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> that's what I've been thinking all today. Leaving behind one life to start another is what it amounts to. We all have to evolve to different circumstances.


So, you're really trying to justify the fact that you're ok with possibility leaving a family fatherless and husbandless by taking unnecessary actions for a short lived thrill?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Dynamix said:


> So, you're really trying to justify the fact that you're ok with possibility leaving a family fatherless and husbandless by taking unnecessary actions for a short lived thrill?


actually, I'm trying to UNjustify said actions. You've got wise words, my friend. No matter how much control *I* might have, all the known factors plus the fact that the other driver may be totally not in control of the six-figure rocket in his hands, well that's some serious food for thought.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> It's a tired subject.
> 
> Toby, and a few others, like a bit of street racing. The majority do not.
> 
> ...


If I killed myself and others in a street race, I wouldn't be the first...and hence why it's reprehensible. So is the use of illegal drugs - that's why they're illegal - yet some people still indulge. Yet other drink themselves and their families into dire straits. No real sympathy for any of these folks. I would prefer not to make myself such a statistic. This thread title is ultimately, somewhat ironic, because it more explains why I raced (past tense), rather than to explain what I do now (work a lot and drive very, very little). The video I made was simply to prove that at any given moment, you can take a GT-R out in Seoul and within a half hour, find yourself in a race with a hyper-exotic. Oh, and also a fair bit of idiocy too, don't forget that. I certainly don't, each time I watch how childishly I spoke and the henceforth foolhardy reason why I had headed out in the first place.

Obviously the russian roulette example doesn't wash. But I rock climbed very seriously for years, until too many friends had died on the cliffs of Yosemite or on trips to the Himalaya. Climbers subconsciously are aware of the risks, but only the truly bold go out with ANY belief at all that they might die, on suicide crumbling rock routes. Most climbers are young and have the same illusion of immortality as street racers. We thought it was cool to be doing something where you could die, but none of us every thought it would BE us.

True, I don't expect to die in my Skyline. But EVERY time I suit up in my armor and get on a sport bike to go for a serious ride, I do a little routine - check tire pressures, make sure my ID and organ donor card is on me, and mentally prepare myself for the life-threatening risk I'm about to take. EVERY time. Therefore, the Ducati is up for sale. In some ways, sport bikes are safer - simply due to size, you can escape various situations and because your power of acceleration and braking far exceeds the best street cars, there's more control (if you are skilled enough to use it). But there's no margin for error. One mistake, or one bit of bad luck, and you are dead.

I'm keeping the BMW though - bikes are really superb things.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i think a good, and tragic comparison is the case of the policeman in the UK the other week, who was locked up for killing a girl becasue he was doing 90mph in a 30.

it was 11 o clock at night, the streets were deserted, he "thought" he was in control

thats until he rounded a corner to find a group of people crossing the road. He was irresponsible despite thinking he was in control

if your eyes have truley been opened kismet, then credit to you for actually listening to us. 

Racing is awesome. but do it on the track or at the strip, that way you can boast all you like on here, and your wife will know you might be coming home that night

mook


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> actually, I'm trying to UNjustify said actions. You've got wise words, my friend. No matter how much control *I* might have, all the known factors plus the fact that the other driver may be totally not in control of the six-figure rocket in his hands, well that's some serious food for thought.




Well unfortunatlty I was once stupid enough to put the 3 people in my car in harms way when I crashed my r33 gts-t. I thought I was in controll and bulletproof... never again will I put anyone in harms way by my actions.. its with great shame and massive luck I was able to walk away and learn my lesson.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

My eyes were already opening when I had my son, and I think I'm pretty much done with the racing now that we've had a long good chat about it.

Still need to look at my bike riding. I only ride on a certain highway which I know to be deserted in the middle of the night. I literally ride nowhere else unless just pottering around town. In a sense, if I were in the Skyline, it would be safer to the point where eyebrows may not be raised (who wouldn't fully flog their GT-R on a known closed-access highway with three lanes on your side and not a car in sight?), but on a bike, especially a Ducati 1098R (100lb.ft torque, 180bhp and 168kg), one moment of lost traction could be the end of it all. Just for me, so no particular threat to society, but I don't think my son would like it much.

BMW bikes have ABS along with other electronic nannies. Purists poo-poo them, but they make a big difference. Maybe not enough, but they're safer. But again, still need to reevaluate my riding even on my BMW.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

The same analogy can be used for Colin McRae......
I was absolutely gutted when I heard he had died. Once I had read the AAIB report which highlighted the fact that he wasnt correctly licenced OR rated for the helicopter in question makes me now think that he was a complete idiot for getting behind the controls in the first place. He effectively murdered the other occupants of the aircraft with his display of 'daredevil' flying.

Sad for his family and those of the passengers but I think fate caught up with him.

The parallels with this thread are apparent (well, to me at least).

As Mook says, if you really HAVE taken a broader view of what you are doing then big up to you. However, something tells me that nothings going to change. Thats fair enough too. Just post up if your ever in the UK so I can evacuate the road. I just dont get a warm fuzzy feeling inside thinking of us both occupying the tarmac at the same time.

TT


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> I think fate caught up with him.


very true..theres alot to be said for fate imo.you could do something highly dangerous 1000 times and get away it and then die doing something not so dangerous at all..freak accidents..FATE..bertie fisher also died in a helicopter accident weirdly enough.The wheel turns,what comes around goes around.its pretty scarey if you think about it too much


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i had a street race once.

ironically against my fiance. I was too young and too stupid to know any better.

It was when i saw her head lights veer viontley towards the side of the road at nearly 100mph that i reaslised i was playing with fire.

that she wasn't hurt, let alone killed is a mystery to me, and i wouldn't wish the feelings i had that night upon anybody.

mook


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Kismet buy a scalectrix. You can even get cars with lights on


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Binty said:


> Kismet buy a scalectrix. You can even get cars with lights on


TCR was better, you could change lanes with that! 

Mook


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Racing is awesome. but do it on the track or at the strip, that way you can boast all you like on here,
> 
> mook


did you once tell mick begley the same thing? coz he listened! 

kev


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> BMW bikes have ABS along with other electronic nannies. Purists poo-poo them, but they make a big difference. Maybe not enough, but they're safer. But again, still need to reevaluate my riding even on my BMW.


Odd you should mention this apparently Honda is launching its ABS system across its range soon.

However, certainly in this country, my biggest worry on my bike is other people! Falling off hurts but is rarely a bad problem. Hitting things is when tend to get really hurt, be that stationary objects (trees, walls) or more worryingly moving ones (cars). If street racing is common where you live that would concern me greatly. There is only so much careful observation you can take if people are caning it about the place.

PS I suspect that an R32 wouldn't be the best thing in the world to have a crash in (is there a good thing!?!?). It did occur to me that a roll cage would not be a bad thing. If you don't have them already then a harness would be good too.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Have to confess round my way there are some nice cars Ferraris, Porsche, Nobles, Astons-you name it there here.

And yes I'v had a play with them, but not in the stupid way where Pikeys (Yes Pickeys! we got them here to!) cut up, go through red lights, overtake even if they dont have room to pull back in ect ect-they are true idiots!!

I think if were all truthfull we have all had a good road sprint but maybe in a different way from Kismet?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

TREG said:


> I think if were all truthfull we have all had a good road sprint but maybe in a different way from Kismet?


Yes Treg but opening her up once in a while is NOT what the OP was alluding to. Going out at night and having pre-arranged races or going out with the sole intention of baiting them was what he was talking about.
I fully accept that the occasional 'blast' is all good and well, hell, I do it myself but full blown street racing is not big and its certainly not clever.

TT


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

:chuckle:See what your saying-He's a professional pikey!:chuckle:


Na not true.:wavey:
The vid I saw seemed safe, other than the video cam that was in the other hand (which would normally not happen!)!!

I posted up and stated that it was daft and it pissed me he was taunting Trev through out the first video!:chuckle:

Then I watched the 2nd video walking round the car and I thought, the bloke sounds ok and it was purely the kick of driving in his first video!!:shy::shy::wavey:

Either way, bragging about street racing is bad-not even Toretto did that:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::runaway::chairshot


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

TREG said:


> I posted up and stated that it was daft and it pissed me he was taunting Trev through out the first video!:chuckle:


He was taunting me? PMSL!!!

I didn't even get that in my Formula Renault and F3 days!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Trev said:


> He was taunting me? PMSL!!!
> 
> I didn't even get that in my Formula Renault and F3 days!





Did you not see it?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Is it just me or do you sound like Perez Hilton in the 'race' vid on Youtube????:chuckle:

TT


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

TREG said:


> Did you not see it?


I wouldn't want to warrant his actions with a mouse click


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

Lith said:


> YouTube - Best drive in a touring car race ever???? <-- the driving there is at the complete opposite end of the cool scale to what you just described


Going back a few pages I know but that video is quality!



tarmac terror said:


> Is it just me or do you sound like Perez Hilton in the 'race' vid on Youtube????:chuckle:
> 
> TT


Kismet, whatever people might think of street racing that video is pretty funny- having a disagreement on a car forum got you that wound up you got your video camera, went out in the car looking for races while trying to hold your camera in one hand and drive with the other, giving a strange monologue voiceover all the way through. It's not often I would write 'LOL' but watching that I really did.









(Perez Hilton)


----------



## RamRod (Apr 28, 2004)

We need our own nurburgring in the UK. Lets section off 20miles of some Welsh roads. Get an online petition to the government.. Might get to number 2 behind the petition to sack gordon brown


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

RamRod said:


> We need our own nurburgring in the UK. Lets section off 20miles of some Welsh roads. Get an online petition to the government.. Might get to number 2 behind the petition to sack gordon brown



Yes, especially in the current climate them fools need as much money as possible to blow on bull shite as usual.
Might give them something to think about and one more way to create much needed capital!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

where's Sidious?? He ought to be having a field day on this thread! :chuckle:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

You never answered my question about taking it on the track, have you ever taken the GTR for a blat on a track? Your list of mods makes it look like it could be a hoot.... whether or not there are exotics on the track its going to be fun. Give you more of a challenge realising that while you might be able to harrass Turbo 911s with guys who think they'll beat you because they have the latest greatest expensive thing, you could have issues with a fella with an old 944 Turbo with good suspension setup, tyres, a few other choice boltons and millions of laps of the track.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Lith said:


> You never answered my question about taking it on the track, have you ever taken the GTR for a blat on a track? Your list of mods makes it look like it could be a hoot.... whether or not there are exotics on the track its going to be fun. Give you more of a challenge realising that while you might be able to harrass Turbo 911s with guys who think they'll beat you because they have the latest greatest expensive thing, you could have issues with a fella with an old 944 Turbo with good suspension setup, tyres, a few other choice boltons and millions of laps of the track.


What that guy said. 

Plus... sell the GT-R and buy a proper track car with some downforce to make things more interesting.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Lith said:


> You never answered my question about taking it on the track, have you ever taken the GTR for a blat on a track? Your list of mods makes it look like it could be a hoot.... whether or not there are exotics on the track its going to be fun. Give you more of a challenge realising that while you might be able to harrass Turbo 911s with guys who think they'll beat you because they have the latest greatest expensive thing, you could have issues with a fella with an old 944 Turbo with good suspension setup, tyres, a few other choice boltons and millions of laps of the track.


One of my potential future places to live is Auckland. I guarantee you that if I were living there, you'd NEVER see me driving past the speed limit on the road - and that my garage would be full of track toys - four-wheeled and two-wheeled. What I wouldn't give to be in NZ, with all its beauty and plenty of safe and legal places to hone track skills and drag launches, and have access to have my car worked on at shops like RIPS.

Unfortunately, I live in Korea. There is obviously no shortage (a noveau riche glut actually) of fast cars, but literally no place to drive them, except the street. Track access is VERY limited and is basically for full-on race cars. In other words, if I want track time, I have to put together a team, build a race car, and the only track time I'd get is during racing - no practice. Some politics involved - two teams that rule the KGTC touring car championship and DDGT (a multi-discipline drag, drift and touring car competition) have actually done away with civilian track days. So when you see a race, the really dedicated people - amateurs who want to race and decide to spend a LOT of money building a track-spec touring car - lose badly, get taken out, and the same teams win over and over. Samsung owns the tracks in Korea, and I know one guy with a Lotus Exige, which is set up for track, and he gets some track time through family connections with the Samsung group.

So in other words, the closest my car gets to the track is when I park next to it. And if I want to get on the track, I need to spend $50K turning my street car (which also serves as my main driver, grocery getter, etc) into a stripped and FIA-spec touring car. Then, with NO track experience, I'm on the grid.

I've watched the races, and it's godawful. Within 15 minutes, half the grid has crashed out or blown their engines (engine tuning is hard to access and the really competent tuners are in the pockets of certain race teams - hence I've had to tune my own car and learn how to map completely on my own). A lot of bitterness but what can you do when one company owns all the tracks (only one really accessible one, that's near Seoul) and are very tight with two teams with drivers trained in Japan? If track days were allowed, other Korean drivers could get laps in and start to develop their cars and their skills. That's not what they want.

When the roundup of street racers occurred, the de facto leader (owns an Enzo, 9ff Porsche, a Zonda, an R35, and god knows what else) stated that it simply wasn't fair - civilians have nowhere else to go, and even though he could build one, there are no permits available to build a dragstrip. Drag only occurs at the abovementioned Samsung-owned track, on the front straight.

So fast car owners have sussed out the wide open boulevards that are "safest"...and that's where you can head out and pick up a race nearly anytime.

They're building an F1 track in Korea, but it's 4 hours out of town, and I will DEFINITELY be calling, but I doubt they'll let me get time on the track. I can already hear the laughter on the other end of the line.

It's really getting to the point where I don't see the point of owning a sports car anymore and I should just buy an Aston or god forbid, a BMW, if I'm to live in this town.

Easy for UK, NZ, Ozzies and Americans to think this way - track access is just $100 away. I have tried VERY HARD to get my car on that goddam track, and have failed over and over. I even once offered a $1000 bribe to the track workers when the track was empty. No dice.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> One of my potential future places to live is Auckland. I guarantee you that if I were living there, you'd NEVER see me driving past the speed limit on the road - and that my garage would be full of track toys - four-wheeled and two-wheeled. What I wouldn't give to be in NZ, with all its beauty and plenty of safe and legal places to hone track skills and drag launches, and have access to have my car worked on at shops like RIPS.
> 
> Unfortunately, I live in Korea. There is obviously no shortage (a noveau riche glut actually) of fast cars, but literally no place to drive them, except the street. Easy for UK, NZ, Ozzies and Americans to think this way - track access is just $100 away. I have tried VERY HARD to get my car on that goddam track, and have failed over and over. I even once offered a $1000 bribe to the track workers when the track was empty. No dice.


That sucks


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

it sure does, and since I've been thinking about it, I'm feeling quite bitter at the moment. I'd have no problems turning my GT-R into a stripped track car and my bikes into track-only machines, buy a truck and a trailer, and get my speed satisfactions that way - if such options existed in Korea. Hell, even the SHOP where my GT-R gets serviced - they have two built Hyundais, a time attack car (fully done with $15,000 Brembos and Motec ECU) and a 9 second drag car....both those cars collect dust because the owner of the shop is out of favor or something or other, and literally have just sat in storage for at least 3~4 years. If they can't get track time...can I??

So, I apologize if I'm snappy and rude when people here say "hey asshole, take it to the track". If I lived back home in Michigan - at least two tracks and one dragstrip within easy access. I know this because I've researched tracks extensively. I know where all the tracks are in Korea, and even bike days - don't exist. Well, unless you're racing and competing, and there's some weird politics going on there too - BMW Motorrad Korea once upon a time used to have a track day a year, but now only Ducati Korea offers track time. Once a year. Once.

Perseverance furthers. For every street race I've done, there have been 20 nights of me alone on an empty road at 4am practicing launches, braking, trail braking, shifting and keeping the turbos on boil while cornering. Same with the bike - different techniques to learn, but it takes practice and an empty road cause that's all I've got.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Fair enough Toby (or is that Perez ).
Having explained the lack of safe areas i.e tracks in Korea I kind of now see why you resort to racing on the street. While I dont condone such action I can now understand it. Hell, I would get frustrated not having access to tracks and being able to utilise a proper race environment.

The problem clearly lies with the 'establishment' and their lack of willingness to open the tracks up to track-day enthusiasts. 

Out of interest, whats the serious RTA (thats Road Traffic Accident for those not in the know) rate like in Korea?

TT


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> Easy for UK, NZ, Ozzies and Americans to think this way - track access is just $100 away..


agreed,your not the only one kismet..you should come to Ireland!its a joke


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

RamRod said:


> We need our own nurburgring in the UK. Lets section off 20miles of some Welsh roads. Get an online petition to the government.. Might get to number 2 behind the petition to sack gordon brown


I thought that the IOM was the UK's 'ring?

Forget the 15 miles of the green-hell the TT 37 miles has to be the daddy of circuits!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

even ***I*** don't have the guts to run the TT Isle of Man - that's outside my safety zone, thank you very much!! And to see guys running bikes full out on that...madness.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

had a talk with the missus...if I could match my income in New Zealand (around £100,000 after taxes), I would pack up and move right now. And yes, we'd have a brace of normal cars - I'd like a Prius with battery-pack upgrade, plug-in mod, and solar panel roof for myself. And a trailer to transport the GT-R and bikes to and from the circuits. And get the hell out of this concrete jungle and into some truly beautiful, peaceful land, have a yard, a garage to tinker in and have a lift put in, and be in a country where everyone speaks my language (although Kiwis, can't say I understand your accent that well y'all kinda mumble/slur your entire sentences into some sort of english puree!! )

Although, the beloved said that the last time she stayed in Auckland, she was awakened at night by loud cars (or bikes) racing around on the streets....so street racing is going on in Auckland? I'd rather be in the countryside anyways - I grew up in one, I would very much like to live and eventually peacefully die in one!

I'm not doing too well mentally - I really want to get the hell out of any big city.

Is Rotorua a nice place to live?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow you'd have to be doing something quite special to make the NZ equivalent of £100,000 - though our living expenses are much lower than UK etc so you don't really need to earn that much. Have you ever visited NZ? 

There are street racers around every centre here (isn't it like that all around the world?), though there are just heaps of modified Japanese imports so you'll hear the noise a lot of the time regardless of if they are racing or not.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I haven't visited but it's pretty high on my list. I'll have to look into living expenses, Seoul is pretty damned expensive too, but not across the board like the UK - food is obscenely cheap and car repair labor works out to less than £5 an hour for exotic specialists....but houses are crazy expensive and gasoline is the same or a little higher than the UK.

Cops are probably stricter, but wouldn't matter if my car was for track only. Hell, if there was a friendly local track, I'd likely pay to garage my car there.

Is toluene freely available for purchase in NZ??


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Whats the roads like in NZ ,if you wanted to open the car up a bit ,give it a bit of a blast as we all do ,nothing wrong with that :smokin:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> where's Sidious?? He ought to be having a field day on this thread! :chuckle:



Yeah I know ,give the guy some credit for keeping out of it to be fair to him


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I wonder what the roads are like. Straight up and honest, I NEVER EVER open my car up on a single lane road. I don't even get into boost. I just believe it's too risky - no runoff area, and if you cross the median you're going to smash head-on into oncoming traffic. That's why I find the Isle of Man TT utter madness - those are exactly the kind of roads I drive like a grandmother on.

It's only the big, wide multi-lane roads, where there are escape routes in case other cars move in, and it being mostly empty anyways, where I give it full welly.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> I wonder what the roads are like. Straight up and honest, I NEVER EVER open my car up on a single lane road. I don't even get into boost. I just believe it's too risky - no runoff area, and if you cross the median you're going to smash head-on into oncoming traffic. That's why I find the Isle of Man TT utter madness - those are exactly the kind of roads I drive like a grandmother on.
> 
> It's only the big, wide multi-lane roads, where there are escape routes in case other cars move in, and it being mostly empty anyways, where I give it full welly.




I have to agree with you there the TT is madness ,but I would'nt want to see it go ,Barry Sheen said the same and he never rode there either .Hats off to the guys that run in that one .:thumbsup:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> is the same or a little higher than the UK.


NZ Equivalent of super if I have worked it out right is ~66p/litre



> Cops are probably stricter, but wouldn't matter if my car was for track only. Hell, if there was a friendly local track, I'd likely pay to garage my car there.
> 
> Is toluene freely available for purchase in NZ??


Never tried to get hold of Toluene, though E85 is now legal here so hopefully some of the gas companies will start stocking it - much better :thumbsup:

Roads, I've never driven outside of NZ so can't comment relatively speaking. On the open road in my opinion they are crap but the motorways tend to be ok, we have masses of modified cars here and people have a bit of fun so it can't be TOO bad. Here is Smokey Nagata from Top Secret having fun in NZ: YouTube - TOP SECRET SUPRA PART 2 SMOKEY NAGATA


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

my uncle always does the paramedic marshalling at the TT each year 

and each year he jus tells of this person died this way, this person died on this bend

absolute nutters


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> Exactly Neil. I seem to remember the Ballater to Banchory road being a favourite with the idiot fraternity.
> 
> TT


yea, and the newmachar to dyce road, was headed up there the other day and some little donkey boy went tearing past me doing at least a ton ten in his saxo vtr uke:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I really believe E85 is the future, not only for the green crowd, but inadvertantly for the tuning crowd as well. It's 30% cheaper than regular gas in the States and the octane is sky high.

Just need 1600cc injectors and crappy mileage to boot.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Is toluene freely available for purchase in NZ??


Industrial Chemicals Ltd
Penrose

Biuld a race track / industrial village in Korea / rent it out ......
Ill take 5% for the idea
Retire




> Whats the roads like in NZ ,if you wanted to open the car up a bit ,give it a bit of a blast as we all do ,nothing wrong with that


They are terrible , hardly ever get out of 2nd gear , please dont consider moving here ......


Im too lazy to read the entire thread, the title is too provocative.
Theres a huge "boy racer" mentality amongst the media and pretty much everyone else who is not into motorsport, so we have this mindset that puts "ALL" motorsport fans and people who drive anything thats not bone stock, into the ":boy racer" catagory.
As an example, watching the cars for sale on c4 tv , "and heres one for all the boy racers , a 2002 honda accord auto" .......Its like wtf ....but its japanese therefore it must be a boy racers car ....
Anyway , street racing over here is a ****en pain in the arse for all genuine car nuts as it adds fuel to the fire to remove all boy racers from the road, and currently that refers to every japanese car driven by someone under 40 and or anything modified, except european or american or australian cars, if you drive or modify one of those you automatically become a "car enthusiast" .....
I HATE with a vengence street racing or drag racing anywhere other than on a car club organised etc: properly organised event.
Rant_0 over / callvote kick_ bla....


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

e85 is becoming more available daily in Ireland.if only i didnt have my fuel system for 95ron all ready purchased..GOD DAMN IT:bawling:

As for single lane roads,yet again you should check out Ireland.country swarmed in them..madness! flat out on backroads is a pretty serious buzz all the same,hence why alot of the tt heads are Irish.after a while you get used to it and end up developing into a pretty handy pilot..wide single laners become boring and motorways yawn material

However iv never done flat backroads in a tuned gtr..different story i reakon:nervous::nervous:Think il stick to the motorways for the time being:smokin:

Glenn the "boy racer" steriotype is equally cringe in Ireland..nothings going to change anything,normal folk dont and wont ever know the difference between a cheesed up evo kitted furrydized 1.6 auto lancer to a 100k 800bhp r34 gtr so i just drive on anyway..i may as well everybody else does


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

fortunately there's no street racer stigma in Korea - in fact, it's likely something to be proud of, VERY ironically.

Simply because street racers in Korea driver extremely fast, extremely expensive cars. There's no in between. You drive a normal car, you drive a car with rims and some other decoration added, and you drive normally (slow).

I have never seen a Hyundai, or a non-exotic ever drive fast in six years of living here. In the news, street racing is strictly associated with owners of very, very expensive cars. I actually don't belong in that crowd socially, but by virtue of owning a Skyline I can run with them, and I've been told that some people have a go at my car because they've heard of it and want to see if they can take me (I have the only R32 GT-R that's running in Korea at the moment - there are about 6~8 others but they're either stock or broken). Or so I was told yesterday as my oil was getting changed. Two F430s were in the shop at the same time, a Scuderia and a convertible.

That's the "boy racer" scene here - same boys, but very different wallets.


----------

